# outsourcing = εξωπορισμός, εξωτερική ανάθεση



## cythere (May 27, 2008)

Καλημέρα! Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιος μονολεκτικός (ή όσο το δυνατόν "μαζεμένος") όρος για αυτή την πρακτική, καθώς είναι για υπότιτλο.

Βρήκα την απόδοση "εκχώρηση/ανάθεση υπηρεσιών σε εξωτερικούς προμηθευτές", αλλά δεν χωράει στον υπότιτλο.

Η φράση είναι η εξής:
Εver since NAFTA, corporate outsourcing has been the bane of the American worker.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2008)

_Outsourcing _είναι (και) η *χρήση υπεργολάβων*. Στο δικό σου υπότιτλο, βέβαια, το νόημα είναι ότι στη μετά-NAFTA εποχή, οι εταιρείες κάνουν αυτό που κάνουν κι οι δικοί μας λ.χ. με τη Βουλγαρία: Μεγάλο μέρος της δουλειάς γίνεται στο Μεξικό όπου τα εργατικά χέρια είναι πολύ φτηνότερα, και στις Η.Π.Α. αυξάνεται η ανεργία.


----------



## zephyrous (May 27, 2008)

Έχει μεταφραστεί ως "εξωπορισμός", και το θεωρώ αρκετά πετυχημένη απόδοση.
Υπάρχει και η "εξωτερική ανάθεση", στο άλλο φόρουμ.


----------



## cythere (May 27, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Zazula.
Θα μπορούσα, άραγε, να το πω "ανάθεση σε τρίτους";


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2008)

Όροι που έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί:
*εξωτερική ανάθεση* ή *εξωτερικές αναθέσεις*
*ανάθεση σε τρίτους*
*εξωπορισμός*

Προσθήκη: Γαλλικός όρος _délocalisation_


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2008)

Είχα γράψει γι' αυτό:

Αυτή τη στιγμή η πιο διαδεδομένη απόδοση είναι η «εξωτερική ανάθεση», μαζί με τα «ανάθεση σε τρίτους», «ανάθεση σε εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες».

Η Ελένη κατέθεσε σε άλλο χώρο το νεολογισμό *εξωπορισμός*.

Εμένα μού φαίνεται πολύ εύστοχος: είναι ακριβής μετάφραση του αγγλικού (πορισμός = προμήθεια), επιτρέπει άλλους τύπους (πορίζομαι = προμηθεύομαι, άρα εξωπορίζομαι), επιτρέπει μετάφραση για το αντίθετο insourcing (εσωπορισμός) και επαναφέρει τη σωστή σημασία του αγγλικού στην ελληνική: δηλαδή, προμηθεύομαι από τρίτους (στους οποίους έχω αναθέσει τη δουλειά εργολαβικά) και όχι απλώς αναθέτω σε τρίτους.

Αυτή ίσως είναι και η μικρή του αδυναμία, δηλαδή ότι πρέπει να συνηθίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε τη χρήση του σαν «παίρνω απέξω» και όχι «δίνω έξω». Το λέω γιατί ετοιμαζόμουν να προτείνω τον όρο «τριτανάθεση», αλλά τάσσομαι με τον εξωπορισμό.


----------



## cythere (May 27, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2008)

Κατ' αρχάς να επισημάνω ότι το *εξωπορισμός* μ' αρέσει.



nickel said:


> Προσθήκη: Γαλλικός όρος _délocalisation_


Δηλαδή το αντίθετο της τοπικοποίησης; Και πώς θα το πούμε τούτο; 

Πάντως για την αρνητικώς φορτισμένη έννοια του outsourcing (ήτοι το ξερίζωμα της ντόπιας βιομηχανίας) μπορούμε να πούμε *εξωχωριοποίηση* ή -για την Ελλάδα- *αφελλήνιση*;


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2008)

Zazula said:


> ...ή -για την Ελλάδα- *αφελλήνιση*;


Έχω μια φίλη που δεν θέλει για όρους όπως το localization (τοπικοποίηση, εντοπιοποίηση, τοπική προσαρμογή) να χρησιμοποιούμε τον «τοπικοποιημένο» όρο _εξελληνισμός_. Οπότε θα αντιδράσει σ' αυτό με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

(Πάντως, το «αφελληνισμός της ναυτιλίας», π.χ., είναι καθιερωμένο.)

Εμένα πάλι μου αρέσει να αναζητώ τους γαλλικούς όρους (ή και άλλων γλωσσών) για να δω μήπως έχουν αντιμετωπίσει πιο έξυπνα μια απόδοση. Αν όμως μας αρέσει ο _εξωπορισμός_, δεν βλέπω το λόγο να πονοκεφαλιάσουμε περισσότερο.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2008)

Το *εξωπορισμός* είναι και ουδέτερο σε φόρτιση και εστιάζει στη χρήση εξωτερικών υπεργολάβων, ασχέτως εάν τούτοι είναι εγχώριοι ή όχι - ενώ το γαλλικό _délocalisation _τονίζει την απομάκρυνση από την εντοπιότητα.


----------



## cythere (May 27, 2008)

Γαλλική προσθήκη Νο2:

Μαζί με το délocalisation, που στα γαλλικά συνήθως σημαίνει την μετεγκατάσταση επιχειρήσεων σε τρίτες χώρες, υπάρχει και ο όρος externalisation για το outsourcing.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2009)

*outsource*

Υποθέτω ότι κάπως, κάπου, έχει αποδοθεί, αν και το χρησιμοποιούμε συνέχεια αμετάφραστο. Πώς έχει αποδοθεί, λοιπόν;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 10, 2009)

Εξωτερική ανάθεση; Το νόημα ποικίλει ανάλογα με το κείμενο. Πώς το λέει το κείμενό σου;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2009)

Το λέει χιουμοριστικά. Κάποιος λέει "My outsourced life", και ισχυρίζεται ότι έζησε έναν ολόκληρο μήνα έχοντας κάνει τη ζωή του outsourcing σε Ινδούς. Αυτοί απαντούσαν στα email και τα τηλέφωνά του, αυτοί καβγάδιζαν με τη γυναίκα του, διάβαζαν παραμύθια στο γιο του, και διάφορα τέτοια φαιδρά.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 10, 2009)

Για τις γενικές αποδόσεις, έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=4177#post4177.
Για την ειδική απόδοση στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση, το σκέφτομαι. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2009)

Εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι σε όλα αυτά τα παραδείγματα (και στου άλλου νήματος) κάθεται μια χαρά η _υπεργολαβία_; 

_Κάποιος λέει «Η ζωή μου όλη μια υπεργολαβία» και ισχυρίζεται ότι έζησε έναν ολόκληρο μήνα έχοντας αναθέσει όλη τη ζωή του υπεργολαβία σε Ινδούς. Αυτοί απαντούσαν στα email και τα τηλέφωνά του, αυτοί καβγάδιζαν με τη γυναίκα του, διάβαζαν παραμύθια στο γιο του, και διάφορα τέτοια φαιδρά._

*Edit:* _...Ο ένας υπεργολάβος απαντούσε στα μέιλ, ο άλλος στα τηλέφωνα, ο τριτος τσακωνόταν με τη γυναίκα του κοκ..._


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 10, 2009)

Πολύ γρήγορα και ανέμπνευστα: "Η επινοικιασμένη ζωή μου" 

Με μια δεύτερη σκέψη: μπορούμε να παίξουμε κάπως με τις ερμηνείες του proxy; Όπως "ζωή δι' αντιπροσώπου" ή κάτι άλλο εξίσου ανέμπνευστο;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 10, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι στα παραδείγματα του άλλου νήματος κάθεται μια χαρά η _υπεργολαβία_;


Μήπως επειδή την κρατάμε για το _subcontracting_; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 11, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μήπως επειδή την κρατάμε για το _subcontracting_; :)



Και δεν είναι συνώνυμα αυτά τα δύο;

*outsource*
1. to subcontract (work) to another company
2. to buy (components for a product) rather than manufacture them​
Collins Essential English Dictionary 2nd Edition 2006 © HarperCollins Publishers 2004, 2006

Κάπου χάνω μάλλον ακόμη... Μετά από τις 15ωρες βάρδιες, θέλει ρεγουλάρισμα το άτιμο... :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 11, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και δεν είναι συνώνυμα αυτά τα δύο;


Είναι μια καλή ιδέα εδώ το η ζωή μου μια υπεργολαβία, απλώς ο καταχθόνιος Zazula, επειδή του διέφυγε να το δουλέψει μέσω subcontractiing (Outsourcing is subcontracting a process, such as product design or manufacturing, to a third-party company - Wiki), πήγε να σου βάλει και τρικλοποδιά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Πολύ γρήγορα και ανέμπνευστα: "Η επινοικιασμένη ζωή μου"


Να θυμίσω μόνο ότι δεν υπάρχει λέξη "επινοικιάζω" αλλά μόνο "υπενοικιάζω". Είναι ένα από τα γνωστά και πολύ διαδεδομένα λάθη.



tsioutsiou said:


> Είναι μια καλή ιδέα εδώ το η ζωή μου μια υπεργολαβία...


Όχι μόνο εδώ, όσον αφορά εμένα. Όταν πρόκειται για υπότιτλο, μια χαρά είναι να αποδίδω πάντα το outsourcing ως υπεργολαβία. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με οικονομικά κείμενα, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί έπρεπε να βρεθεί καινούρια λέξη, αφού υπήρχε ήδη μια παλιά που έκανε μια χαρά τη δουλειά της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> ...Όταν πρόκειται για υπότιτλο, μια χαρά είναι να αποδίδω πάντα το outsourcing ως υπεργολαβία. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με οικονομικά κείμενα, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί έπρεπε να βρεθεί καινούρια λέξη, αφού υπήρχε ήδη μια παλιά που έκανε μια χαρά τη δουλειά της.



Όπως το καταλαβαίνω, επειδή οι εργολαβίες και οι υπεργολαβίες συνδέονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό με δημόσια έργα (και στας Αμερικάς), μπορεί κάποιοι να άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούν το outsourcing για δύο λόγους: να δείξουν εργολαβία/υπεργολαβία που δεν έχει στενά σχέση με (δημόσια) έργα αλλά γενικότερα με αγορά υπηρεσιών ή ενδιάμεσων προϊόντων, αλλά και (μέσω του out- ) να δείξουν την απομάκρυνση από τον τόπο τελικής κατασκευής/κατανάλωσης/χρήσης κλπ. (Οι υπεργολαβίες στα δημόσια έργα, π.χ. ασφαλτόστρωση οδού, συνήθως —αλλά όχι απαραίτητα— εκτελούνται στον τόπο αυτών των έργων).
Και πάλι όμως, μου φαίνεται δύσκολο (προς το παρόν...) να πω ότι η Mercedes εξωπορίζεται ελαστικά π.χ. από την Continental, προβολείς από την Luk, και ηλεκτρονικά από την My-Moo-Duckee. Θα πω απλώς ότι τα προμηθεύεται από εξωτερικούς κατασκευαστές ή κάτι ανάλογο.

Ή εξακολουθώ να μην πιάνω τις λεπτές διαφορές;


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 11, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο, Αλεξάνδρα. Γι' αυτό είπα ανέμπνευστα, γιατί το πρώτο τελικά που μου ήρθε είναι το λάθος που μας έχει περάσει με πλύση εγκεφάλου στο μυαλό και την πάτησα κι εγώ...


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Με μια δεύτερη σκέψη: μπορούμε να παίξουμε κάπως με τις ερμηνείες του proxy; Όπως "ζωή δι' αντιπροσώπου" ή κάτι άλλο εξίσου ανέμπνευστο;


Καλημέρα. Ακριβώς την ίδια σκέψη έκανα ξεκινώντας το νήμα. Ότι κάποτε, όταν δεν ήταν της μόδας το _outsource_, και ο Αγγλοσάξονας το «by proxy» θα χρησιμοποιούσε. Δεν είναι βέβαια το ίδιο: δι' αντιπροσώπου ζει π.χ. ο πατέρας που τη ζωή δεν την απολαμβάνει ο ίδιος αλλά μέσω του γιου του. Εδώ ο ήρωας της Αλεξάνδρας αναθέτει σε άλλους αυτά που θεωρεί αγγαρείες.

Όπως λέει και ο drsiebenmal: Το _outsourcing_ και το ελληνικό _εξωπορισμός_ είναι αυτό που λέει ο όρος, η προμήθεια από εξωτερικές πηγές, από εξωτερικούς πόρους, από τρίτους, αρχικά τμημάτων ενός προϊόντος, άρα και εργασίας — στη συνέχεια, και υπηρεσιών. Είναι η ανάθεση σε τρίτους. Διαφέρει από το _subcontract_ στο ότι το _subcontract_ προϋποθέτει, όταν ακριβολογούμε, contract, δηλαδή έχει αναλάβει κάποιος ένα έργο και αναθέτει τμήματα του έργου σε τρίτους. Το _outsource_ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και από βιομηχανίες που δεν έχουν αναλάβει έργο με σύμβαση.

Πάντως, για το outsourced life, θα ήταν ωραίο να βρίσκαμε μια καλή μετοχή σε θέση επιθέτου, π.χ. (τα παρακάτω έχουν το πλεονέκτημα ότι είναι μετοχές, δεν είναι αντίστοιχα – το λέω πριν μου την πείτε):
η κατακερματισμένη καθημερινότητά μου
η χιλιομοιρασμένη ζωή μου

Φοβάμαι, ωστόσο, ότι η περίφραση είναι ακριβέστερη: «έχω αναθέσει σε τρίτους κομμάτια της ζωής μου». Θα περάσουν πολλά χρόνια για να μπορούμε να πούμε «η εξωποριζόμενη ζωή μου».


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> Διαφέρει από το _subcontract_ στο ότι το _subcontract_ προϋποθέτει, όταν ακριβολογούμε, contract, δηλαδή έχει αναλάβει κάποιος ένα έργο και αναθέτει τμήματα του έργου σε τρίτους. Το _outsource_ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και από βιομηχανίες που δεν έχουν αναλάβει έργο με σύμβαση.



Σε όσους λεξικολογικούς ορισμούς βλέπω, υπάρχει contract .
π.χ. 1. obtain by contract from an outside supplier. 2. contract (work) out
Obtain goods or services from an outside supplier; to contract work out;
Outsourcing is an arrangement in which one company provides services for another company.
Η διαφορά έγκειται αλλού: στη *μεταβίβαση του ελέγχου *που ενυπάρχει και πραγματοποιείται με το outs. έναντι του contr., όπου ο έλεγχος δεν μεταβιβάζεται.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2009)

Εννοούσα ότι η βιομηχανία που κάνει outsourcing δεν θεωρεί το εαυτό της contractor, εργολάβο, δεν έχει αναλάβει η ίδια έργο με σύμβαση, του οποίου τμήματα να αναθέτει σε υπεργολάβους. Όταν κάνει τον εξωπορισμό, προφανώς υπογράφονται συμβάσεις με τους outsourcees. Η ίδια όμως δεν έχει (κατ' ανάγκην) υπογράψει σύμβαση ανάληψης έργου, κατασκευάζει πράγματα για δικό της λογαριασμό.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 11, 2009)

Σι, σι. 
Btw -outsourcees- ...ζηλευτά επιθήματα or/-er και -ee :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 11, 2009)

Μια κατανοητή παρουσίαση των οικονομικών ορισμών που συζητάμε, συμβολή από τον καθηγητή Τρομπούκη του Κορυδάλλιου Πανεπιστημίου για τη Λεξιλογία.
Το 2000 οι δουλειές πήγαιναν πολύ καλά, αφού τελείωσα τους αεροδιαδρόμους που έκανα στο "Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος" ως υπεργολάβος της γερμανικής κατασκευάστριας εταιρείας• κατά τον ίδιο χρόνο συνέχισα την κατασκευή του Εφετείου Αθηνών και έχω λάβει μέρος στα μεγαλύτερα ολυμπιακά έργα και τα μεγαλύτερα έργα που έχουν κατασκευαστεί στην Ελλάδα

Ακολούθως εξηγεί με απλά λόγια την πρακτική ταύτιση outsourcing and offshoring που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούνται εναλλακτικά στην επιχειρηματική δράση:
Εγώ θεώρησα ότι τα χρήματα προέρχονταν από την απαγωγή. Την άλλη μέρα ήρθε ο ίδιος άνδρας και πήρε τις σακούλες. Υστερα από 15 ημέρες μου τηλεφώνησε ο Βλαστός και μού είπε "Οταν τα είδες χέστηκες" και εγώ του είπα "δεν είμαι ικανός για τέτοια πράγματα". Μετά άρχισε να με παίρνει τηλέφωνο να τον βοηθήσω στο ξέπλυμα. Εγώ του έλεγα διαφορους τρόπους, ότι θα πάω Ρωσία, Κίνα, να ιδρύσω off shore. Αυτά δεν τα εννοούσα...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 13, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> επειδή οι εργολαβίες και οι υπεργολαβίες συνδέονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό με δημόσια έργα (και στας Αμερικάς), μπορεί κάποιοι να άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούν το outsourcing για δύο λόγους: να δείξουν εργολαβία/υπεργολαβία που δεν έχει στενά σχέση με (δημόσια) έργα αλλά γενικότερα με αγορά υπηρεσιών ή ενδιάμεσων προϊόντων, αλλά και (μέσω του out- )



Ακριβώς αυτή είναι η διαφορά. Και σαν λέξεις χρησιμοποιούνται σε διαφορετικά περιβάλλοντα. Σε κατασκευαστικά έργα θα μιλήσουμε για subcontracting. Σε περιβάλλον γραφείου, ο σύγχρονος manager μάλλον θα προτιμήσει να πει outsourcing.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 13, 2009)

Καλημέρα,


Ambrose said:


> Σε κατασκευαστικά έργα θα μιλήσουμε για subcontracting. Σε περιβάλλον γραφείου, ο σύγχρονος manager μάλλον θα προτιμήσει να πει outsourcing.


έχω δει πολύ πολύ συχνά subcontracting, subcontractor και δε συμμαζεύεται και εκτός κατασκευαστικών έργων. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το outsourcing είναι αυτό που λέει ο Dr7Χ, όχι τόσο επειδή έχω καμιά φοβερή γλωσσολογική άποψη όσο γιατί τα έχω δει σε συμβάσεις δίπλα δίπλα και μάλιστα το outsourcing αντιμετωπίζεται ως αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο από το subcontracting.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2009)

Έχει πολύ δίκιο ο nickel που επισημαίνει, υπογραμμίζει και τονίζει το ζήτημα της διαφορετικής αντιμετώπισης των outsourcing και subcontracting από συμβατική άποψη.

Η υπεργολαβία (subcontracting) είναι μια διαδικασία πλήρως διαφανής στον αντισυμβαλλόμενο (τον αντισυμβαλλόμενο του main contractor, εννοώ): Γνωρίζει τους υπεργολάβους στη σύμβαση που υπογράφει, μπορεί να προβλέψει συμβατικώς την αδυναμία (δηλ. να απαγορεύσει την) από μέρους τού αντισυμβαλλομένου του εκχώρηση μέρους τού έργου σε υπεργολάβους (ή, τουλάχιστον, χωρίς τη δική του έγκριση) κλπ. Επίσης, μπορεί ακόμη και να πληρώσει κάποιον ή κάποιους υπεργολάβους απευθείας ο ίδιος (όπως π.χ. μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος που χτίζει το σπίτι του, για έναν υπεργολάβο οικοδομών).

Ο εξωπορισμός (outsourcing) από την άλλη, είναι όρος που δεν θα βρείτε ποτέ σε συμβατικά κείμενα. Είναι περισσότερο όρος τής διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων. Αποτελεί ζήτημα στρατηγικής απόφασης από μέρους μιας εταιρείας, και σε πολύ λιγότερο βαθμό τακτικιστική επιλογή, ή περιπτωσιακή τακτική (όπως συμβαίνει με την ανάθεση σε υπεργολάβο). Είναι δε μάλλον αδιαφανής στα μάτια κάποιου που προμηθεύεται προϊόντα ή υπηρεσίες από μια εταιρεία — που αγνοεί ποια συγκεκριμένη επιχείρηση κατασκεύασε φασόν το τζιν που μόλις αγόρασε ή αν το κέντρο τηλεφωνικής υποστήριξης στο οποίο μόλις κάλεσε βρίσκεται στην Ινδία, το ΗΒ ή την Ολλανδία, αν ανήκει στην εταιρεία στην οποία κάλεσε, στον όμιλό της, σε ad hoc θυγατρική της ή σε εντελώς διαφορετική εταιρεία.

Σε δεύτερο επίπεδο, υπάρχει κι άλλη μία διαφορά μεταξύ outsourcing και subcontracting: Στο outsourcing συνήθως ο outsourcer διαθέτει ήδη την εκχωρούμενη δυνατότητα, ενώ στο subcontracting συνήθως όχι. Γι' αυτό και όταν μια εταιρεία ανακοινώνει κάποια κίνηση εξωπορισμού υπάρχουν διαμαρτυρίες (διότι η υφιστάμενη ενδοεταιρικώς δυνατότητα θα μαραζώσει ή θα κλείσει), ενώ όταν γίνεται μια συμφωνία ανάθεσης υπεργολαβικού έργου δεν διαμαρτύρεται κανείς.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 13, 2009)

Palavra said:


> έχω δει πολύ πολύ συχνά subcontracting, subcontractor και δε συμμαζεύεται και εκτός κατασκευαστικών έργων. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το outsourcing είναι αυτό που λέει ο Dr7Χ,



Δηλαδή, τι; Γιατί κι εγώ με τον drsiebenmal συμφώνησα. Subcontracting δεν χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά στα κατασκευαστικά, αλλά εκεί απαντά πιο συχνά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 13, 2009)

Δείτε κι αυτή τη συζήτηση, είναι πολύ διαφωτιστική.

_Outsourcing implies that the activity was once done internally. If the organization never performed the activity internally, then they cannot outsource it. An activity never done internally and has always been done externally to the system scope is Subcontracting. If the activity was done internal to the system scope but then is moved externally is Outsourcing.

Also, outsourcing can be done without any purchasing activity. My organization outsources many activities to other facilities in our company. Each facility has their own quality system. We moved the activity externally to our local system scope but within the world wide company. The activity is now done by another facility that has their own QMS. We outsourced the activity and none of the negotiations or T&C's went through purchasing._

Και από το λήμμα της Wikipedia για το subcontractor:

A subcontractor is an individual or in many cases a business that signs a contract to perform part or all of the obligations of another's contract.

A subcontractor is hired by a general contractor (or prime contractor) to perform a specific task as part of the overall project. Whilst the most common concept of a subcontractor is in building works and civil engineering, the range of opportunities for subcontractor is much wider and it is possible that the greatest number now operate in the information technology and information sectors of business.

Προς mods: ίσως, αυτή η συζήτηση να πρέπει να συγχωνευθεί με την άλλη.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 13, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ... Η υπεργολαβία (subcontracting) είναι μια διαδικασία πλήρως διαφανής στον αντισυμβαλλόμενο (τον αντισυμβαλλόμενο του main contractor, εννοώ): Γνωρίζει τους υπεργολάβους στη σύμβαση που υπογράφει, μπορεί να προβλέψει συμβατικώς την αδυναμία (δηλ. να απαγορεύσει την) από μέρους τού αντισυμβαλλομένου του εκχώρηση μέρους τού έργου σε υπεργολάβους (ή, τουλάχιστον, χωρίς τη δική του έγκριση) κλπ. Επίσης, μπορεί ακόμη και να πληρώσει κάποιον ή κάποιους υπεργολάβους απευθείας ο ίδιος (όπως π.χ. μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος που χτίζει το σπίτι του, για έναν υπεργολάβο οικοδομών).
> 
> Ο εξωπορισμός (outsourcing) από την άλλη, είναι όρος που δεν θα βρείτε ποτέ σε συμβατικά κείμενα. Είναι περισσότερο όρος τής διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων. Αποτελεί ζήτημα στρατηγικής απόφασης από μέρους μιας εταιρείας, και σε πολύ λιγότερο βαθμό τακτικιστική επιλογή, ή περιπτωσιακή τακτική (όπως συμβαίνει με την ανάθεση σε υπεργολάβο) ...
> 
> Σε δεύτερο επίπεδο, υπάρχει κι άλλη μία διαφορά μεταξύ outsourcing και subcontracting: Στο outsourcing συνήθως ο outsourcer διαθέτει ήδη την εκχωρούμενη δυνατότητα, ενώ στο subcontracting συνήθως όχι. Γι' αυτό και όταν μια εταιρεία ανακοινώνει κάποια κίνηση εξωπορισμού υπάρχουν διαμαρτυρίες (διότι η υφιστάμενη ενδοεταιρικώς δυνατότητα θα μαραζώσει ή θα κλείσει), ενώ όταν γίνεται μια συμφωνία ανάθεσης υπεργολαβικού έργου δεν διαμαρτύρεται κανείς.



Πολύ εύστοχη παρέμβαση ως προς όλα τα σημεία της. Πράγματι έχουμε έναν νομικό όρο και έναν όρο της διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων. Το outsourcing είναι μια ολόκληρη φιλοσοφία της οποίας η κεντρική ιδέα είναι κάτι που δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να εμφανίζεται στη μετάφραση του όρου: η περικοπή δαπανών. Φυσικά το outsourcing υλοποιείται με subcontracting. Το θέμα είναι τί θέλουμε να τονίσουμε κατά περίπτωση, ώστε να επιλέξουμε τον κατάλληλο όρο.

Σε ένα σημείο, μόνο, θα διαφωνήσω ελαφρώς με τον Ζαζ. Και οι αναθέσεις με υπεργολαβία μπορεί να αποτελούν στρατηγική επιλογή: τόσες και τόσες εταιρίες αναθέτουν κατά σύστημα σε "υπεργολάβους" την κατασκευή π.χ. εξαρτημάτων του τελικού προϊόντος (συχνά, στους ίδιους ακριβώς). Αυτό δεν αποτελεί στρατηγική επιλογή (ενίοτε και παράδοση μιας κατασκευάστριας/ παραγωγού εταιρίας); Άρα, είναι περισσότερο διαφορά φιλοσοφίας: στην ανάθεση με υπεργολαβία, το στοιχείο που τονίζεται είναι η ορθολογική οργάνωση της παραγωγής του προϊόντος (που περιλαμβάνει και την εξοικονόμηση πόρων)· στον εξωπορισμό είναι η περικοπή δαπανών ως υπέρτατη φιλοσοφία, αποδεκτή ως δόγμα ή κατά τρόπο ... θεολογικό.

Όσον αφορά την κύρια πρακτική διαφοροποίηση (τεσπα. εννοώ την ειδοποιό διαφορά που μας επιτρέπει να διαχωρίζουμε στην πράξη τις δύο περιπτώσεις, αν και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις θα συμπίπτουν), νομίζω ότι τελικά είναι αυτή που περιγράφει ο Ζαζ στην τελευταία παράγραφό του.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Προς mods: ίσως, αυτή η συζήτηση να πρέπει να συγχωνευθεί με την άλλη.


Δίκιο έχεις. Έγινε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Σε ένα σημείο, μόνο, θα διαφωνήσω ελαφρώς με τον Ζαζ. Και οι αναθέσεις με υπεργολαβία μπορεί να αποτελούν στρατηγική επιλογή: τόσες και τόσες εταιρίες αναθέτουν κατά σύστημα σε "υπεργολάβους" την κατασκευή π.χ. εξαρτημάτων του τελικού προϊόντος (συχνά, στους ίδιους ακριβώς). Αυτό δεν αποτελεί στρατηγική επιλογή (ενίοτε και παράδοση μιας κατασκευάστριας/ παραγωγού εταιρίας); Άρα, είναι περισσότερο διαφορά φιλοσοφίας: στην ανάθεση με υπεργολαβία, το στοιχείο που τονίζεται είναι η ορθολογική οργάνωση της παραγωγής του προϊόντος (που περιλαμβάνει και την εξοικονόμηση πόρων)· στον εξωπορισμό είναι η περικοπή δαπανών ως υπέρτατη φιλοσοφία, αποδεκτή ως δόγμα ή κατά τρόπο ... θεολογικό.


Σίγουρα η ανωτέρω τοποθέτηση έχει και βάση, και φωτίζει κι αυτή με τη σειρά της μιαν όψη τού ζητήματος. Πολλοί κατασκευαστές έχουν όντως παράδοση στη χρήση υπεργολάβων, διότι είχαν αποφασίσει ότι κάποια πράγματα δεν σκοπεύουν να τα κάνουν οι ίδιοι ή δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να τα κάνουν τόσο καλά/φτηνά όσο μια εξειδικευμένη στο συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο εταιρεία. Έτσι, την εποχή που οι περισσότερες εταιρείες αγόραζαν τις εταιρείες των μικρότερων προμηθευτών τους και σχημάτιζαν ομίλους για να περιορίσουν το κόστος, αυτοί δεν το έπρατταν, διατηρώντας έτσι υψηλότερη ευελιξία. Φυσικά αυτό αντικατοπτρίζει μια συγκεκριμένη επιχειρηματική φιλοσοφία, όπως συμβαίνει σήμερα και με τον εξωπορισμό.

Βέβαια, και τα σχήματα από τα οποία μπορεί να επιλέξει μια εταιρεία για να πάρει περισσότερες ή μεγαλύτερες ή ευρύτερου αντικειμένου δουλειές δεν είναι λίγα: Άλλοτε συμφέρει η ανάθεση σε υπεργολάβο, άλλοτε πάλι χρειάζεται μια πιο επί-ίσοις-όροις συνεργασία, ώστε η εταιρεία να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση σε πολύ περισσότερες πληροφορίες ή δυνατότητες μιας άλλης εταιρείας (π.χ. μια εταιρεία κατασκευής πυραύλων αέρος-αέρος επιλέγει να μην έχει απλό υπεργολάβο την εταιρεία των ηλεκτρονικών τού πυραύλου της αλλά την κάνει ομότιμο εταίρο της, ώστε να μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση σε τεχνογνωσία που δεν θα την παρεχόταν αλλιώς) ή να αποκτήσει το μέγεθος ή τα εχέγγυα που απαιτείται να έχει ώστε να μπορέσει να συμμετάσχει σε έναν διαγωνισμό. Κι έτσι έχουμε συμπράξεις, κοινοπραξίες (joint ventures) και λογής-λογής εταιρικά σχήματα, με λιγότερο ή περισσότερο μόνιμη ή παγιωμένη μορφή.

Και το ίδιο εταιρικό σχήμα μπορεί να εμφανίζεται σε μια αγορά με prime contractor τον έναν και σε μια άλλη αγορά με τον άλλον, και οι ρόλοι των main subcontractors να αντιστρέφονται μεταξύ τους. Ή μια εταιρεία να κατεβαίνει μόνη της σε έναν διαγωνισμό (λ.χ. η Embraer στο Νέο Εκπαιδευτικό Αεροσκάφος), να μπαίνει main subcontractor σ' έναν άλλον διαγωνισμό επειδή κάποια άλλη έχει ισχυρότερα ερείσματα στη συγκεκριμένη χώρα (λ.χ. πάλι η Embraer άφησε μοναδικό μπροστινό την Ericsson στο Αεροσκάφος Έγκαιρης Προειδοποίησης κι εμφανίστηκε ως υπεργολάβος), να αφήνει μέρος της σύμβασης out of scope για την ίδια και να υπογράφει μόνο μια το μέρος που την αφορά, αφήνοντας στην άλλη ξεχωριστή σύμβαση (λ.χ. Dassault για τα Mirage 2000-5 και Matra για τους πυραύλους), να συμμετέχει με μια εταιρεία ως κοινοπραξία σε έναν διαγωνισμό και ως αντίπαλός της σ' έναν άλλον (λ.χ. Raytheon και Pilatus στον αμερικανικό και τον ελληνικό διαγωνισμό αντίστοιχα για το ΝΕΑ) κ.ο.κ. Ελπίζω να προαναφερθέντα ενδεικτικώς παραδείγματα να δικαιολογούν και το «τακτικιστική επιλογή ή περιπτωσιακή τακτική» που είπα προηγουμένως για να χαρακτηρίσω πολλές εφαρμογές του subcontracting. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2011)

Παρέα με το *outsourcing* (*εξωπορισμός*) και το *insourcing* (*εσωπορισμός*) έχουμε και το *crowdsourcing*, την *ανάθεση σε εθελοντές* (sourcing tasks traditionally performed by specific individuals to an undefined large group of people or community (crowd) through an open call — Wikipedia). Για τον όρο αυτό, κατ' αναλογία προς τις άλλες δύο μονολεκτικές αποδόσεις, ο Κ. Βαλεοντής έχει προτείνει την εύστοχη απόδοση *πληθοπορισμός*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Παρέα με το *outsourcing* (*εξωπορισμός*) και το *insourcing* (*εσωπορισμός*) έχουμε και το *crowdsourcing*, την *ανάθεση σε εθελοντές* (sourcing tasks traditionally performed by specific individuals to an undefined large group of people or community (crowd) through an open call — Wikipedia). Για τον όρο αυτό, κατ' αναλογία προς τις άλλες δύο μονολεκτικές αποδόσεις, ο Κ. Βαλεοντής έχει προτείνει την εύστοχη απόδοση *πληθοπορισμός*.


Ως συνεπές επακόλουθο του εξωπορισμού και του εσωπορισμού φαίνεται εύστοχο, τι θα καταλάβει όμως όποιος δει για πρώτη φορά τον όρο σε έναν τίτλο όπως π.χ. ο επόμενος:

Μεταφραστές: Ο πληθοπορισμός βλάφτει σοβαρά τον βιοπορισμό


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2011)

Ό,τι θα καταλάβει κι ο αγγλόφωνος που πρωτοβλέπει το _crowdsourcing_.
Στην αρχή του κειμένου, κάτω απ' τον τίτλο, θα υπάρχει αναγκαστικά μια επεξήγηση του όρου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2011)

Συγγνώμη, ίσως δεν έγινα σαφής. Όταν υπάρχει ήδη η πολύ διαδεδομένη λέξη _βιοπορισμός_, το πρώτο πράγμα που σου θυμίζει ο πληθοπορισμός είναι κάτι που έχει σχέση με τον βιοπορισμό του πλήθους ή με τον βιοπορισμό από την εκμετάλλευση του πλήθους. Εδώ δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τη λογική «το εξηγούμε αμέσως μετά», επειδή έτσι θα μπορούσες να το πεις οτιδήποτε-πορισμό (*πολυπορισμό, *μαζοπορισμό κπλ) και από κάτω να το επεξηγείς. Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει και κάποια διαφάνεια στη σύνθεση νέων όρων; Ούτε και η απάντηση «υπάρχει στα λεξικά» (πρέπει να) είναι αρκετή. Κττγμ. Στα αγγλικά, ο προφανής αντίστοιχος συσχετισμός γίνεται με το resourcing, πράγμα που προφανώς διευκολύνει την κατανόηση του νέου όρου.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2011)

Δεν το λες «οτιδήποτε-πορισμό» από τη στιγμή που μπορείς να διατηρήσεις την αντιστρεψιμότητα με το κατάλληλο α' συνθετικό. Το ότι υπάρχει το β' συνθετικό σε μια δημοφιλή λέξη σίγουρα επηρεάζει την απόφαση ενός ορολόγου για το αν θα εισηγηθεί έναν συγκεκριμένο τύπο, αλλά και ο κανόνας της αναλογίας είναι πολύ ισχυρός και χρήσιμος στην ορογραφία / οροδοσία. Άλλωστε υπάρχουν τόσα παραγωγικά τέρματα που είναι διπλά κι έχουμε μάθει να μην τα βλέπουμε προβληματικά — κι έτσι λ.χ. γνωρίζουμε ότι ο _παιδαγωγός_ δεν είναι ένας αγωγός μεταφοράς παιδιών, ότι μια _τεφροδόχος_ δεν διοχετεύει την τέφρα όπως μια _καπνοδόχος_ τον καπνό, αλλά κι ότι _ζηλότυπος_ δεν είναι αυτός που τυπώθηκε με ζήλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2011)

Είναι απολύτως κατανοητά όσα λες και δεν θα μπω τώρα στην άγονη περιπτωσιολογική συζήτηση και στην κατάρριψη των παραδειγμάτων με ετυμολογικές αναφορές, π.χ. ότι και η καπνοδόχος και η τεφροδόχος (υπο)δέχονται κάτι κλπ. :) Ούτε προσπαθώ να σε πείσω για κάτι που ολοφάνερα θεωρείς απόλυτα σωστό. Τους προβληματισμούς μου παραθέτω.



Zazula said:


> Δεν το λες «οτιδήποτε-πορισμό» από τη στιγμή που μπορείς να διατηρήσεις την αντιστρεψιμότητα με το κατάλληλο α' συνθετικό.


Ακριβώς εδώ είναι ο προβληματισμός μου. Αν είναι το κατάλληλο α' συνθετικό ή αν έχει επιλεγεί μια αμφισβητήσιμη αντιστρεψιμότητα με τα αγγλικά δύο ιδιαίτερα πολυσήμαντων όρων. Στα γερμανικά, π.χ., έχουν αποδώσει τον όρο ως Schwarmauslagerung (δεν τον χρησιμοποιεί κανείς, όλοι Crowdsourcing λένε), με πρώτο συνθετικό (Schwarm) που σημαίνει το σμήνος, το κοπάδι --και επομένως, περιέχει εκτός από τον αριθμό, και τη συνεργασία ή, έστω, τη συντονισμένη κίνηση. 

Ορολογικά και όχι φιλοσοφικά, πώς διατηρείται με τον όρο _πλήθος_ η έννοια της μαζικής, αποτελεσματικής εθελοντικής προσφοράς με κοινό στόχο, η οποία αποτελεί κτγμ το πιο σημαντικό στοιχείο αυτού του όρου; Crowd (κατά το GWord) δεν είναι μόνο το πλήθος, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και μια παρέα ή ομάδα, μπορεί να είναι ακόμη και οι κομπάρσοι --έννοια που, παρεμπ, επίσης θα μπορούσε ίσως να σταθεί εδώ: «το αναθέτουμε στους κομπάρσους». Δεν μπαίνω καν στη διαδικασία της αντιστροφής και της απόδοσης του όρου _πλήθος_ στα αγγλικά. Η Ματζέντα δίνει τουλάχιστον καμιά δεκαριά αποδόσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν θα μπω τώρα στην κατάρριψη των παραδειγμάτων με ετυμολογικές αναφορές, π.χ. ότι και η καπνοδόχος και η τεφροδόχος (υπο)δέχονται κάτι κλπ. :)


Ίσως επειδή αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι οι ετυμολογικές αναφορές είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, καθότι ούτε ο σχηματισμός -πορισμός (_εξωπορισμός_ κλπ) αντιβαίνει στην ετυμολογία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2011)

Πάντως δόχτορα, ο τίτλος σου θα μπορούσε να είναι "ο εθελοντισμός βλάπτει σοβαρά τον βιοπορισμό", μια που το crowdsourcing προυποθέτει την εθελοντική συμμετοχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι (ακόμη...) αν θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει ακριβέστερο από το πληθο- πρώτο συνθετικό για το crowdsourcing και σκεφτόμουν ότι το βασικό στον όρο πλήθος είναι η ουδετερότητά του (που πιθανόν είναι και το ζητούμενο). Αν όμως απευθυνόμαστε σε μεγάλο όγκο ειδικών με το θέμα, σε ένα ειδικό κοινό, για να βάλουν το λιθαράκι τους ίσως θα ήταν προτιμότερος ένας όρος όπως ο _κοινοπορισμός_, ενώ αν θέλουμε να δώσουμε μια υποτιμητική έννοια (ένα εκατομμύριο μαϊμούδες που θα πληκτρολογήσουν τα άπαντα του Σαίξπηρ) θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να μιλήσουμε για _οχλοπορισμό_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Τον ωραίο _κοινοπορισμό_ θα τον άφηνα ίσως στο ράφι για to _sharesourcing_. Οπωσδήποτε δεν θα έφτιαχνα τίποτα με τον _όχλο_ που δεν θα συνδυαζόταν με άτακτη διαδικασία ή βία ή αρνητικά πράγματα γενικά (κάτι σαν την ιδέα για το δημοψήφισμα).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> κάτι σαν την ιδέα για το δημοψήφισμα


Δημοπορισμός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2011)

Μπα, ψηφοπορισμός...


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Ωραία τα λέτε. Πάντως, αν δεν έγινα κατανοητός, εννοούσα ότι, από τις διαδηλώσεις της 28ης Οκτωβρίου, περάσαμε στην ιδέα για το δημοψήφισμα, στην πλήρη απαξίωση του ΓΑΠ, στην κυβέρνηση Παπαδήμου, στη συμμετοχή του ΛΑΟΣ στην κυβέρνηση, χωρίς να έχουμε κάνει και πολλά άλλα πράγματα ουσίας μέσα στις τελευταίες τέσσερις εβδομάδες. Να τι ποριστήκαμε από τον όχλο.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 25, 2011)

Εάν το outsourcing είναι εξωπορισμός και το insourcing είναι εσωπορισμός, το in-house (επίθετο και επίρρημα) και το ρήμα outsource πώς είναι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Εάν το outsourcing είναι εξωπορισμός και το insourcing είναι εσωπορισμός, το in-house (επίθετο και επίρρημα) και το ρήμα outsource πώς είναι;



*outsource* _verb_ [with object]
1 obtain (goods or a service ) by contract from an outside supplier: there can be no question of outsourcing components from other countries
2 contract (work ) out: _you may choose to outsource this function to another company or do it yourself_

Να σημειωθεί ότι έχουμε δύο σημασίες, που ξεχωρίζουν από τα συμφραζόμενα. Το _εξωπορίζονται_, που δεν έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται, θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει «πορίζεται απέξω, προμηθεύεται από τρίτους». Εγώ αυτό (το «προμηθεύεται») θα χρησιμοποιούσα για την απόδοση της πρώτης σημασίας. Για τη δεύτερη, το «αναθέτει (σε τρίτους)». Να δούμε τι λένε και οι άλλοι.

Για το *in-house*, φέρνω από teleterm πολλά:
(επίθ.) ενδοεταιρικός, εσωτερικός, ενδοκτιριακός
(επίρρ.) ενδοεταιρικά, εσωτερικά


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 26, 2011)

Πριν λίγο καιρό (χρόνια δηλαδή, τι καιρό) η συγκεκριμένη λέξη είχε γίνει μπαλάκι ανάμεσα σε δυο μεγάλες βιομηχανίες στις ΗΠΑ όπου η μια κατηγορούσε την άλλη για το ποια έχει μεταφέρει περισσότερο από τον κύκλο εργασιών της σε άλλες χώρες. Ήταν η εποχή που βρισκόταν σε εξέλιξη ένας διαγωνισμός-μαμούθ της αεροπορίας για ένα νέο τάνκερ. Μια απλή λέξη βιομηχανικού περιεχομένου είχε καταφέρει να γίνει κριτήριο πατριωτισμού/δωσιλογίας 

*Εδώ* έχει ένα σχετικό άρθρο, που περιλαμβάνει δηλώσεις ενός γερουσιαστή και δελτίο τύπου (απο ιστοσελίδα με έδρα το Σιάτλ, προπύργιο της Boeing  )

ένα χαρακτηριστικό κομμάτι: 

_"Conspicuously absent in the dialogue is that Boeing’s modern commercial airplanes are heavily outsourced and assembled from major structures built in Japan, Italy, France, Germany, Sweden, Korea, UK, Canada, Australia, and, of course, China, a Communist nation. Boeing even outsources some of its design engineering to Russia."_


(πλάκα έχει η αναφορά στην Κίνα ως κομμουνιστική, με προφανή σκοπό να διαγείρει τα εθνικιστικά αντανακλαστικά των Αμερικανών... fear the commies :lol: )


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> _"[...] Boeing’s modern commercial airplanes are heavily outsourced and assembled from major structures built in Japan, Italy, France, Germany, Sweden, Korea, UK, Canada, Australia, and, of course, China, a Communist nation. Boeing even outsources some of its design engineering to Russia."_


Έλα τώρα και μια μεταφρασούλα των δύο _outsource_...


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 26, 2011)

Δεν θυμάμαι πώς το είχα αποδώσει. Πρέπει να ψάξω να βρω το τεύχος. Ήταν με περίφραση πάντως. Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση πάντως η διαφορετική χρήση στην ίδια παράγραφο, δηλαδή και ως παθητική και ως ενεργητική φωνή.


----------



## Themis (Nov 27, 2011)

Ας προστεθεί ότι στην οικονομική ορολογία και όσον αφορά τη μεταποιητική βιομηχανία, χρησιμοποιείται συχνά ο όρος υποκατασκευαστές, π.χ. ανάθεση σε υποκατασκευαστές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> Έλα τώρα και μια μεταφρασούλα των δύο _outsource_...


Γιατί νομίζω ότι μια υπεργολαβία θα μας αρκούσε μια χαρά εδώ; Τα αεροπλάνα... ανατίθενται σε μεγάλο ποσοστό υπεργολαβικά/σε υπεργολάβους και συναρμολογούνται από... Η Β. αναθέτει υπεργολαβικά ακόμη και τμήματα του σχεδιασμού...

Αλλά εγώ ήμουν εξαρχής σκεπτικός με τον εξωπορισμό, οπότε...



drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι σε όλα αυτά τα παραδείγματα (και στου άλλου νήματος) κάθεται μια χαρά η _υπεργολαβία_;
> 
> _Κάποιος λέει «Η ζωή μου όλη μια υπεργολαβία» και ισχυρίζεται ότι έζησε έναν ολόκληρο μήνα έχοντας αναθέσει όλη τη ζωή του υπεργολαβία σε Ινδούς. Αυτοί απαντούσαν στα email και τα τηλέφωνά του, αυτοί καβγάδιζαν με τη γυναίκα του, διάβαζαν παραμύθια στο γιο του, και διάφορα τέτοια φαιδρά._
> 
> *Edit:* _...Ο ένας υπεργολάβος απαντούσε στα μέιλ, ο άλλος στα τηλέφωνα, ο τριτος τσακωνόταν με τη γυναίκα του κοκ..._


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2011)

Έλα, ντε... Κι εμένα μια χαρά μού φαίνεται η "υπεργολαβία".


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2011)

Είναι όμως το ίδιο;
http://elsmar.com/Forums/showthread.php?t=22075

Έχουν ενδιαφέρον τα μηνύματα 4-6.


Μετά πάμε εδώ:
http://www.supplymanagement.com/resources/q-and-a/2004/subcontracting-versus-outsourcing/
για να μπερδευτούμε περισσότερο ίσως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2011)

Αντιγράφω από τον δεύτερο από τους παραπάνω συνδέσμους:



> The answer is abundantly simple - it becomes an outsource at the point we transfer people or assets to a third-party provider. If we are transferring a process alone, then we are subcontracting it.



Έτσι είναι κτγμ απόλυτα κατανοητό γιατί δυσκολευόμαστε εδώ να διακρίνουμε αυτή τη λεπτή κόκκινη γραμμή: Πόσες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μπορούμε να υποδείξουμε ότι συμβαίνουν στην Ελλάδα, στο άμεσο περιβάλλον μας, εταιρικό ή άλλο;

Αλλά και πάλι, γεννιούνται άλλα ερωτήματα. Αυτό το τρίτο μέρος προς το οποίο γίνεται ο εξωπορισμός, ποια εταιρική σχέση έχει με την εταιρεία που του αναθέτει την εξωπορισμένη εργασία; Είναι ένας ανεξάρτητος τρίτος προμηθευτής ή απλώς ένα θυγατρικό μόρφωμα, πιο κατάλληλο για τις συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες; Με άλλα λόγια, θα αναθέσει η Boeing και κάτι κρίσιμο, π.χ. τα πηδάλιά της, στην Πηδαλέξ ΑΕ που φτιάχνει και τα πηδάλια της Airbus, ή θα δημιουργήσει μια (ημι)αυτόνομη εταιρεία που θα ασχολείται με τα πηδάλιά της; Ή θα περιοριστεί απλώς στα χαλάκια των διαδρόμων, οπότε αν δεν τα έδινε ήδη υπεργολαβικά, θα δημιουργήσει τον τρίτο πάροχο για να φτιάχνει εκείνη τα χαλάκια και της Airbus; Θέλω να πω, πόσο ειλικρινής είναι η δήλωση ότι ο πάροχος της εξωποριζόμενης υπηρεσίας είναι πραγματικά τρίτο μέρος;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2011)

Μου αρέσει που (ξανα)συζητάτε τα ίδια και τα ίδια, ενώ δεν χρειάζεται καν να απομακρυνθείτε από το παρόν νήμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ξωτερική-ανάθεση&p=38736&viewfull=1#post38736. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2011)

Όπως βλέπεις, δεν υπάρχει αρκετή ενδοεξωεμπέδωση...


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2011)

Ο αρχικός δικός μου προβληματισμός είναι κατά πόσο, ακόμα κι αν το _outsourcing_ είναι *για κάποιους Αγγλοσάξονες* συνώνυμο με το _subcontracting_, οι δύο όροι ήταν, είναι και θα είναι συνώνυμοι για όλους. Αν κρίνουν κάποιοι εδώ σκόπιμο να έχουν και στα ελληνικά όρους που να παρακολουθούν τη διαφορά στα αγγλικά, ας τους καταγράφουμε. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ο συγχρονισμός (syncing) των ορολογιών δεν είναι εύκολη υπόθεση ούτε γίνεται με κανόνες μόνο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2011)

Με την ευκαιρία, να παραπέμψω και σ' αυτό το σημείωμα του Θέμη στο _offshoring_:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8833-offshoring&p=105760&viewfull=1#post105760

Οι _υποκατασκευαστές_ είναι η απόδοση για το _outsourcees_, υποθέτω.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> Οι _υποκατασκευαστές_ είναι η απόδοση για το _outsourcees_, υποθέτω.


Αυτή η υπόθεσή σου πού βασίζεται;


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Αυτή η υπόθεσή σου πού βασίζεται;


Έχουμε τους _(υπ)εργολάβους_ για τους subcontractors, ενώ το _outsourcee_ είναι ορφανό...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2011)

Ναι, ορφανό είναι — αλλά απ' την άλλη το _outsourcing _δεν περιορίζεται σε κατασκευαστικές δραστηριότητες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2011)

Μπορεί να μεταφράζει και ένα σκέτο _suppliers_. Πάντως οι _εξωποριζόμενοι_ είναι για τους _outsourcers_ — διότι αποθετικό ρήμα, μπλαμπλαμπλα, αν και μπορούμε να το κάνουμε μπαλάκι σαν τους _εκμεταλλευόμενους_, που, αν δεν ξέρεις συμφραζόμενα, δεν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει. Ζητώ στο γκουγκλ _"οι εκμεταλλευόμενοι"_ και ιδού τα πρώτα τρία ευρήματα:


Οι εκμεταλλευτές και οι εκμεταλλευόμενοι
Οι εκμεταλλευόμενοι κέντρα διασκέδασης (πολυτελείας κ.λπ.) έχουν υποχρέωση να εκδίδουν θεωρημένους διπλότυπους λογαριασμούς
Οι εκμεταλλευόμενοι καλούνται γι' άλλη μια φορά σε αλληλοσφαγή για τα συμφέροντα των ιμπεριαλιστών κυρίων τους

Προφανώς οι εκμεταλλευόμενοι (3) δεν έχουν κέντρα διασκέδασης.


----------



## SBE (Nov 28, 2011)

To 2 μου έδωσε την εντύπωση με την πρώτη ανάγνωση ότι τις αποδείξεις οφείλουν να εκδίδουν αυτοί που τους εκμεταλλεύονται τα κέντρα διασκέδασης και ότι δούλεψε ο δαίμων του δακτυλογραφείου.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> ... Πάντως οι _εξωποριζόμενοι_ είναι για τους _outsourcers_ ...



Καλησπέρα. Έχω ένα κείμενο που μιλάει για IT outsourcing. Έχω την εξής απορία. Στο κείμενό μου, οι outsourcers είναι οι εταιρείες που παρέχουν υπηρεσίες outsourcing, δηλαδή οι εργολάβοι της εξωτερικής ανάθεσης, και όχι η εταιρεία που αναθέτει (μεταβιβάζει) επιχειρηματική διαδικασία σε τρίτους. Βλέπω και στο νέτι ότι η χρήση αυτή είναι η επικρατέστερη. Στο ποστ όμως του Νίκελ, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά -συγχωρήστε με, είναι κι η ώρα περίεργη, οι outsourcers είναι αυτοί που λαμβάνουν τέτοιες υπηρεσίες (δηλ. η αναθέτουσα εταιρεία). Υπάρχει συγχυση στη χρήση; (ή σύγχυση στο μυαλό μου;  )

Και τελικά πώς αποδίδονται; Στο κείμενό μου τους έχω μαζί με τους providers, πχ. ως εξής:

outsourcers/providers need to expand their portfolio

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, πολύ, μα πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Σιγά μην περιμένεις από τους αγγλόφωνους να μιλήσουν σωστά αυτή τη δύσκολη γλώσσα. Με τη σημασία του προμηθευτή και του εργολάβου χρησιμοποιούν όπως βλέπω τώρα το outsourcer, αν και θα έπρεπε να είναι η εταιρεία που δίνει δουλειά σε άλλους αφού αυτή είναι η ενεργητική σημασία του ρήματος.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 14, 2012)

Μπράβο. Μπερδεύτηκα κι εγώ, το κοίταζ' από ΄δω, το κοίταζ' από 'κει, πού να βγάλεις άκρη. Και πώς τους λέμε; Εργολάβους (της) εξωτερικής ανάθεσης;


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Όλοι προμηθευτές είναι. Απλώς φρόντισαν να έχουν συνώνυμο τώρα, να αυξάνουν τις λέξεις τους οι δικηγόροι... Εκτός αν είναι πάροχοι υπηρεσιών, αν τους κάνουν τα λογιστικά τους ας πούμε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2012)

...
Πλάκα πλάκα, the outsourcee slowly becomes the outsourcer, κι άλλα 27.700 ευρήματα του outsourcee σε σχετικά συμφραζόμενα.
Επειδή όμως τα οικονομικά τα βλέπω στανικά (και σατανικά), αφήνω στους αρμόδιους τη διαλογή και την κρίση.
Όπα, το γράφει παραπάνω, άσε που είμαστε στο En > El. Καλά να πάθω, αφού φυτρώνω εκεί που δε με σπέρνουν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Ιδού και λίγο κείμενο ΕΕ:

When supplying exempt services, these industries are not required to charge tax on such supplies but are also generally unable to recover the VAT they pay on the goods and services acquired for their businesses. This non-recoverable tax is a significant source of revenue to the tax administrations of the Member States. It is also one which automatically increases as financial and insurance institutions increase their use of specialist third party *service providers (outsourcers) *or consolidate their operations on across-border basis (such as through shared cost centres).

Κατά την παροχή απαλλασσόμενων υπηρεσιών, οι κλάδοι αυτοί, αφενός μεν, δεν υποχρεούνται να χρεώνουν φόρο για τις υπηρεσίες αυτές, αφετέρου όμως, δεν είναι σε θέση να ανακτήσουν τον ΦΠΑ που έχουν καταβάλει για τα αγαθά και τις υπηρεσίες που απέκτησαν για τις δραστηριότητές τους. Ο μη ανακτήσιμος αυτός φόρος αποτελεί σημαντική πηγή εσόδων για τις φορολογικές διοικήσεις των κρατών μελών. Αποτελεί επίσης πηγή εσόδων που αυξάνονται αυτόματα καθώς οι χρηματοπιστωτικοί και ασφαλιστικοί οργανισμοί κάνουν αυξημένη χρήση ειδικευμένων τρίτων *παρόχων υπηρεσιών (εργολήπτες) *ή ενοποιούν τις δραστηριότητές τους σε διασυνοριακή βάση (π.χ. με τη σύσταση κέντρων αναδιανομής του κόστους).

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=460595:cs&page=&hwords=null


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όλοι προμηθευτές είναι. Απλώς φρόντισαν να έχουν συνώνυμο τώρα, να αυξάνουν τις λέξεις τους οι δικηγόροι... Εκτός αν είναι πάροχοι υπηρεσιών, αν τους κάνουν τα λογιστικά τους ας πούμε.



Ουου, όχι μόνο τα λογιστικά, τα πάντα όλα κάνουν. Διαχείριση σχέσεων με πελάτες, διαχείριση ανθρώπινου δυναμικού, λογιστικά, αυτοματισμούς γραφείου, παράδοση προϊόντων λογισμικού και συναφείς υπηρεσίες -σχεδιασμός, ανάπτυξη, συντήρηση- παροχή υπηρεσιών μέσω πλατφόρμας σε πολλαπλούς χρήστες, πανικός. Μέχρι τώρα -λέει ο μανατζερίστας- το βασικό συστατικό του outsourcing ήταν η μεταβίβαση διαδικασίας σε τρίτους για τη μείωση του κόστους (_Μοντέλο Lift and shift)_, ή η ανάθεση επίλυσης προβλήματος σε τρίτον, πάλι για τη μείωση του κόστους _(μοντέλο Mess for Less) _(πού σκατά τα βρίσκουν και τα λένε; )  Πλέον -λέει- η τάση είναι στην εξωτερική ανάθεση για μετατροπή και ιδιοκτησία της νέας επιχειρηματικής διαδικασίας. (ναι, θέλω διακοπές!)


----------



## Themis (Jul 15, 2012)

Προσέρχομαι αργοπορημένος και δεν καλοδιάβασα το νήμα, οπότε - αφού αναφωνήσω το αναπόφευκτο _Μα πού τα βρίσκει αυτό το κορίτσι; _:angry: - θα αναφέρω συνοπτικά κάποια στοιχεία που, αφενός, ίσως έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί και, αφετέρου, ίσως περιπλέκουν μάλλον παρά λύνουν το πρόβλημα. Συγγνώμη!

- Σε πρόσφατα νομοθετήματα της ΕΕ υπάρχει τάση να μη χρησιμοποιούν ενιαίο όρο. Έχω συναντήσει επανειλημμένα "προμηθευτή, πάροχο ή εργολήπτη", ανάλογα με το αν πρόκειται για προϊόντα, υπηρεσίες ή έργα.
- Παλαιότερα στην Ελλάδα ο γενικός όρος "κρατικές προμήθειες" τα κάλυπτε όλα προκειμένου για το δημόσιο, οπότε και ο όρος "προμηθευτής" θα ήταν πολύ λογικός σαν γενικός όρος και για τις δοσοληψίες επιχειρήσεων. Αυτό όμως αδυνάτισε μέσω ΕΕ, αφού τώρα για το δημόσιο χρησιμοποιείται σαν γενικός όρος οι "δημόσιες συμβάσεις" (οι οποίες μπορεί να προσδιορίζονται περαιτέρω: προμηθειών, υπηρεσιών, έργων).
- Χρειάζεται ακόμα να προστεθούν οι όροι "εργολάβος" (ή, κατά περίπτωση, υπεργολάβος) και "υποκατασκευαστής". Ο τελευταίος όρος είναι αμιγώς οικονομικός, αναφέρεται στη μεταποιητική βιομηχανία (καμία σχέση με κατασκευές) και δίνει έμφαση στο γεγονός ότι ο εργολάβος/προμηθευτής κατασκευάζει κάτι ειδικά και μόνο για τη βιομηχανία που κάνει την εξωτερική ανάθεση, με τις δικές της προδιαγραφές. Π.χ. οι υποκατασκευαστές της Φολκσβάγκεν.
- Ποιοι είναι τελικά υποψήφιοι σαν γενικοί όροι, ασχέτως του αντικειμένου της εξωτερικής ανάθεσης; Ας διευκρινίσουμε εξαρχής ότι δεν επιζητούμε νομική ακρίβεια, αλλά προσπαθούμε να μην έρθουμε κιόλας σε κραυγαλέα αντίφαση με ενδεχόμενες νομικές χρήσεις των όρων. Ο "εργολάβος" και ο "προμηθευτής" είναι δύο προφανείς υποψήφιοι, μ' όλα τους τα ελαττώματα. Ο "εργολάβος" τείνει να συνδέεται με "έργο" (κάπως περιοριστικό αυτό) κι έχει επίσης ένα μειονέκτημα συντακτικής ασάφειας (δεν είναι πολύ ασφαλής η κατανόηση της φράσης "οι εργολάβοι της [εταιρείας] Χ"). Ο "προμηθευτής" είναι πιο στρωτή λύση και διαθέτει ένα ιστορικό γενικής χρήσης. Το μειονέκτημά του είναι ότι κάθε δραστηριότητα χρησιμοποιεί εξ ορισμού ορισμένες πρώτες ύλες και αναλώσιμα που δεν τίθεται ποτέ θέμα να τα φτιάχνει η ίδια η εταιρεία. Ποτέ δεν θα πούμε γι' αυτά ότι γίνονται αντικείμενο εξωτερικής ανάθεσης, αλλά βέβαια είναι αναμφισβήτητα "προμηθευτές" εκείνοι που τα πουλάνε στη δεδομένη εταιρεία.

Προσθέτω λοιπόν και μια τρίτη δυνατότητα, η οποία με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις: "ανάδοχος". Από νομική άποψη χρησιμοποιείται στην περίπτωση "μη απευθυντέων" δικαιοπραξιών, όπου δηλαδή δηλώνεις τη βούλησή σου να συνάψεις μια δικαιοπραξία με τάδε περιεχόμενο και λες ότι όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε, όπως στην περίπτωση της προκήρυξης διαγωνισμού (οι νομικοί παρακαλούνται να μη βαράνε για τα νομοτεχνικά ελαττώματα της διατύπωσής μου). Δεν έχουν βέβαια όλες οι συμφωνίες εξωτερικής ανάθεσης τέτοια τυπικά χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά η οικονομική ουσία του πράγματος δεν είναι ασύμβατη. Όταν γίνεται εξωτερική ανάθεση, η εταιρεία που την κάνει ορίζει τι ακριβώς θέλει με βάση το δικό της προϊόν ή δραστηριότητα, ζητάει κάτι ειδικά προσαρμοσμένο, και υπάρχει μια εξυπακουόμενη προτίμηση του φτηνότερου εργολάβου που θα μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί επαρκώς. Κάτι σαν πραγματικός ή σιωπηρός διαγωνισμός, εξού και ο "ανάδοχος" μού ταιριάζει αρκετά, ενώ επίσης δημιουργεί τη σωστή υπόνοια ότι δεν πρόκειται απλώς, π.χ., για προμηθευτή γραφικής ύλης!

Όντως, κατάφερα να το περιπλέξω ακόμα περισσότερο μέχρι να καταλήξω στο συγκλονιστικής πρωτοτυπίας: ας τα έχουμε αυτά υπόψη μας και ας ενεργούμε κατά περίπτωση


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 15, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Θέμη! Και όντως υπάρχει κάτι σαν σιωπηρός διαγωνισμός, το κέιμενό μου είναι γεμάτο από αναφορές σε αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

Τελικά η απόδοση του _outsourcing_ με τον (δίλεκτο) όρο _*εξωτερική ανάθεση *_προτείνεται και από το _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012), και συγκεκριμένα στο μέρος «Ξενόγλωσσοι νεολογισμοί προς αντικατάσταση».


----------

